# Que and Cruz 09 is



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 5, 2008)

WAHOO.  Now KCBS sanctioned.  

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2009&month=07


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 5, 2008)

Congratulations, Bill!  That's quite an accomplishment.  Best of luck with the contest in 2009!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 6, 2008)

Great news there Bill. Hope we can make it.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations Bill. You haved worked so hard for this comp.


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2008)

Way to go Bill.  You've really done a lot of work to make this happen. :supz:


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

